# Musky J-Bug Video action



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys,

Final testing of some J-bug that i need to send out, thought I would share, (Shane and Frank, on the way) 

Turn the volume up, audio not great on the Flip, but they really have a loud "blurp, blurp" 

Best

MS


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Awesome! Great action and surface sound

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome work great video


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice work. I've never had any bites on those types of baits though, which is a bummer because they are cool.


----------

